# Kaufberatung Mainboard und RAM für Ryzen 5900x



## yukie243 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Community,

mich möchte meinen PC mit einem Ryzen 5900x aufrüsten. Primär soll er für COD Black ops und Warzone dienlich sein. Mit meinem 8086k scheine ich die konstanten und erwünschten 144 fps nicht zu schaffen. Ich habe oftmals Drops auf 100 was mich leider stört. Da ich bislang noch nie einen AMD hatte, würde mich eure Meinung zu Mainboards und RAM interessieren.
Das System soll auf Stock und stabil laufen. Bei meinem jetziges System habe ich es mit dem RAM übertrieben. Läuft manchmal instabil.
Beim Ryzen würde ich mir 32 GB mit 3600 MHz vorstellen. Ich denke, dass das vernünftig und stabil laufen sollte. Die SuFu habe ich benutzt, leider finde ich nur ältere Beiträge. Vielleicht gibts ja was neues.

ich habe folgende Boards gefunden (PCGH), bin aber für alles offen.

- ASUS TUF x570 Gaming plus wifi

- Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite.

Beim RAM habe ich absolut keine Ahnung oder Vorstellung. Muss nichts überirdisches sein. Halt 32 GB und am besten 3600 er.

Da fällt mir ein. Meine Corsair hi150 möchte ich ersetzten. Ist mir zu laut. Und auch die Software finde ich unterirdisch. Am liebsten eine Luftkühlung. Denkt ihr, dass ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ausreichend ist?

Grundsätzlich möchte ich weg vom OC, was bei Ryzen ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist. Wie gesagt. Stabiles System ohne Schnickschnack.

Momentanes System:
- i7 8086 8 Auer 5 GHz
- MSI Z370 Ganing pro Carbon
- 16 GB G. Skill Trident Z 4266 @ 3600
- Corsair H150 Pro
- MSI RTX 3080 Trio
- Be Quiet Straight Power 750 W
- Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> Beim Ryzen würde ich mir 32 GB mit 3600 MHz vorstellen. Ich denke, dass das vernünftig und stabil laufen sollte. Die SuFu habe ich benutzt, leider finde ich nur ältere Beiträge. Vielleicht gibts ja was neues.


Das Thema kommt doch fast täglich, da gibts keine neuen Erkenntnisse 
Sweetspot, den auch 99,9% aller Zen3 CPUs schaffen ist 3600Mhz.

Die Menge an RAM hängt von deinen Games und deinen Anwendungen ab 

Benötigst du wirklich ein X570 Board, bzw. dessen relativ kleine Vorteile ggü. dem B550?



yukie243 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, dass ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ausreichend ist?


Sowas von, besseren LuKü gibts ja fast nicht.


----------



## DaPopCOH (15. Mai 2021)

ob du dein ziel mit dem upgrade erreichst weiss ich nicht.
ich weiss auch nicht ob du wirklich nen 12 kerner brauchst, wenns wirkich nur um gaming geht.
soll aber alles nicht meine sorge sein.
dark rock 4 geht auf jedenfall, auch wenn du damit sicher nicht die besten temps bekommst (aus wakü-nutzer sicht), was aber am ende auch egal ist.
du hast doch schon schnellen ram, den kannst du doch weiter nutzen?
wenn du aber neu kaufen willst, nimm einfach das günstigste 32 gb CL16 kit, das z.b.








						Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




wenn du  deinen alten ram verkaufst wirste da nicht viel draufzahlen müssen.


----------



## yukie243 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo, danke für die Meldung. Den RAM nehme ich.
Meinen möchte ich nicht  mehr nutzen, da ich vermehrt Abstürze bekomme wenn ich ihn unter 4000 laufen lasse.  Bei 4000 gelegentlich Abstürze und je weiter ich runter gehe, desto schlimmer. Es nervt leider. Daher soll ein neuer her.


----------



## SaPass (15. Mai 2021)

32 GB mit 3600 MHz / Cl16 ist super. Der Crucial Ballistix RAM ist gut.

Beim Mainboard kommt es etwas darauf an, welche Ausstattung du benötigst. Dein Startpost vermittelt nicht den Eindruck als dass die Ansprüche besonders hoch seien. In den allermeisten Fällen reicht ein günstigeres B550-Mainboard, wie zum Beispiel das MSI B550 A-Pro. Spürbar teurer, mit WLAN, Bluetooth, schnellerem LAN und zwei USB-Anschlüssen weniger ist das MSI B550 Gaming Edge WIFI. Darüber rangiert dann mit dem X570 Chipsatz beispielsweise ein MSI X570 Tomahawk WIFI.

Das B550-A Pro tuts aber. Hier sind alle drei im Vergleich. Edit: Zusätzlicher Hinweis: Das B550-A Pro ist *kein *billiges Einsteiger-Mainboard. Es gibt deutlich billigere B550-Mainboards und auch Mainboards mit einem A520-Chipsatz, von dem ich bei dir abrate.

Luftkühler: Dark Rock Pro 4 ist super.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (15. Mai 2021)

Ich würde Sie auch eher zu einem B550 Board raten, wenn Du nicht eine Unmenge an Festplattenanschlüssen benötigst. Die X570 Boards wurden zu einer Zeit aufgelegt, da hatte an Ryzen 5000er noch keiner einen Gedanken verschwendet. Daher sind viele B550 Boards, welche erst später auf den Markt kamen, oftmals mit einer besseren Spannungsversorgung und Kühlung ausgestattet. Nicht immer, aber oft.

Solide gute Mittelklasseboards sind neben den genannten auch das ASRock B550 Steel Legend/Extreme4 oder das Gigabyte Aorus B550 Elite v2 / Pro v2. Derzeit ganz interessant, da Gigabyte eine Cash Back Aktion am laufen hat, da spart man nochmals 15-25 Euro, je nach Board.

Der Crucial RAM passt, ist grundsolide und läuft. Ich Kühle meinen 5800x mit einem 47 Euro Alpenföhn Brocken 3 problemlos. Da sollte der Dark Rock 3 mal reichen.


----------



## yukie243 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo. Vielen lieben Dank. Ich denke, dass ich mich tatsächlich bei den B-Mainbords Umschau. Bisher dachte ich, dass zum ausschöpfen des Potentials einer CPU und RAM und Graka ein X Mainboard erforderlich ist.
Ohne dass ich lacht versuche ich mal laienhaft auszudrücken, was das Board können sollte.

- Sound: Ich spiele mit einem Razer Headset. Keine Ahnung ob da ein Unterschied überhaupt zu bemerken werde. Daher vermutlich total egal. Sollte gut klingen . Brauche kein 5.1 oder sonst was.

- Internet: Nur LAN erforderlich. Sollte natürlich schnell sein. Keine Frage. Ansonsten nutze ich selten mal einen WLAN Stick.

- RAM: Sollte 4 RAM Bänke haben. Bis zu 64 GB wäre super.

- CPU: Sollte das Potential der CPU natürlich ausschöpfen können. OC sollte schon möglich sein, auch wenn es vermutlich nicht genutzt wird.

- Kühlung: ich habe 6 Lüfter. Die würde ich gerne anschließen. Eine Einstellung für die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter sollte im Bios nach Temperatur möglich sein.

- Grafikkarte: Es sollte 1 Grafikkarte maximal und mit PCiE 4.0 ausgeschöpft werden können.

- Festplatte: Es sollten 2 SSD PCIE verwendet werden. Natürlich schnell versteht sich.

mehr muss es eigentlich nicht können. Das meiste dürfte Standard sein. Dass man also im bios einfache Dinge einstellen kann. Wichtig ist mir, dass es nicht der letzte Schrott ist.
Auf das AS Rock das du genannt hast habe ich ein Auge geworfen. Die Boards scheinen ja alle sehr vernünftig und gut zu sein. Mit ist wichtig, dass der PC am Schluss schnell ist und ich meinen Kran anschließen kann. XD


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> - Kühlung: ich habe 6 Lüfter. Die würde ich gerne anschließen. Eine Einstellung für die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter sollte im Bios nach Temperatur möglich sein.


Direkt auf dem Board oder über eine Lüftersteuerung? 


yukie243 schrieb:


> - Festplatte: Es sollten 2 SSD PCIE verwendet werden. Natürlich schnell versteht sich.


Das wäre die *einzige *"Einschränkung" des B550 ggü dem X570:

X570 kann 2x PCIe *4.0* m.2
B550 kann 1x PCIe 4.0 und 1x PCIE 3.0

"Schnell" ist aber irgendwie auch Beides, je nach usecase (Games bspw.)  auch gleich schnell. 

Alle anderen Punkte beherrschen quasi 99% aller B550 Boards genau so wie die X570er.
(Ausgenommen die Spannungsversorgung, die ist manchmal tatsächlich auf den jüngeren B550ern besser, als auf den X570er [welche ja ein gutes Jahr vorher auf den Markt gekommen sind]. Macht aber alles nix, auch ein MSI B550-A Pro hat keine Mühe mit einem 5950X)


----------



## yukie243 (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Direkt auf dem Board oder über eine Lüftersteuerung?


Hmm. Gute Frage. Ich schließe sie immer auf dem Board an. Ich nutze die Silent Wings 3. vielleicht kann man die auch in Reihe stecken. Kann sein, dass da im Gehäuse so ein Sammelstecker ist sodass die in Reihe laufen. Aber eine gute Frage. Sonst Tuns auch weniger. Auch egal. So wichtig ist das auch net.

Vielen lieben Dank für deine tolle Antwort. Wenn die B Bords auch noch neuer sind, dann nehme ich hier eines. Und die SSDs sind ja auch so schnell. Im Endeffekt nutzt man ja auch nur eine so richtig. Solange der Rest passt.
Schade, dass meine PCGH Digital Zeitschrift genau auf der Seite, wo die B Boards getestet werden spinnt. Genau die 3 Seiten werden schwarz angezeigt XD. Aber das krieg ich noch hin. Technik……. Immer was man braucht funktioniert nicht.


----------



## SaPass (15. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> - Internet: Nur LAN erforderlich. Sollte natürlich schnell sein. Keine Frage. Ansonsten nutze ich selten mal einen WLAN Stick.


2.5G LAN macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn es vom Router unterstützt wird und wenn häufig große Datenmenge im Netzwerk auf ein anderes Gerät mit 2.5G LAN Anschluss transferiert werden.


yukie243 schrieb:


> - RAM: Sollte 4 RAM Bänke haben. Bis zu 64 GB wäre super.
> - CPU: Sollte das Potential der CPU natürlich ausschöpfen können. OC sollte schon möglich sein, auch wenn es vermutlich nicht genutzt wird.
> - Kühlung: ich habe 6 Lüfter. Die würde ich gerne anschließen. Eine Einstellung für die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter sollte im Bios nach Temperatur möglich sein.
> - Grafikkarte: Es sollte 1 Grafikkarte maximal und mit PCiE 4.0 ausgeschöpft werden können.
> - Festplatte: Es sollten 2 SSD PCIE verwendet werden. Natürlich schnell versteht sich.


Kann das MSI B550-A Pro alles. Im Gegensatz zu den ASRock-Boards, denn da ist die zweite M.2 SSD mit nur 2 statt 4 PCIe-Lanes angebunden.

Edit:


yukie243 schrieb:


> Hmm. Gute Frage. Ich schließe sie immer auf dem Board an.


Würde ich auch weiter so handhaben. Alle Lüfter auf dem Mainboard anschließen, und die Temperatur abhängig von der Gehäuse-Innentemperatur steuern. Das Mainboard hat dafür den "System"-Temperatursensor. Mache ich bei meinem Rechner auch so.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn man seine Lüfter sehr detailiert betreiben möchte vorrausgesetzt die Lüfter sind endsprechend geeignet, ist die Boardlösung auch einfach nur ne ja.. einfache Lösung. Mir hat die einstellvielfalt beim z.B. Asus Crosshair 370X/570X, (kein Paradebeispiuel ist) nicht gereicht. Ich bin aufs Aquaero6 umgeschwenkt.
Vor allem bekommt man sein System so im Desktopbetrieb wesentlich leiser.
Und ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist die CPU Lüfterdrehzahl bei Ryzen.
Trotz der vom System gemessenen Temperatur Peaks bin ich endlich dieses ständige Kurze hochdrehen losgeworden. 
Die Innenraumtemperatur des Gehäuses erhöht sich selbst bei konstanter Gehäuselüfterdrehzahl im langen hochlastbetrieb kaum um 15°C(intgriertes Analoges Thermometer) deshalb habe ich die CPU Backplate als Temperaturindikator genommen. Vor allem der Dark Rock Pro 4 zieht sich die Luft die er braucht sowiso.
Das geht mit einem Board was Temp.- sensoranschlüsse bietet auch, aber wesentlich eingeschränkter durch die Temperaturrange. Und natürlich der Wähl- und zuordenbarkeit auf die einzelnen Lüfter, im verhältniss zur gewählten Ausgangstemperatur .

Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist so ziemlich eine der optimalsten Luftkühllösungen die du wählen kannst, z. Z. !
RAM und gehäuse Tiefe beachten
RAM; 3600Mhz ist so ziemlich, der wie schon genannt, der Sweetspot


----------



## SaPass (15. Mai 2021)

Alles das, was du hier schreibst, habe ich mit der Lüftersteuerung meines MSI-Mainboards hinbekommen. Mein System läuft sehr leise. Temperatur-Peaks meiner Ryzen-CPU haben keinen Einfluss auf die Lüfterdrehzahl. Die Gehäuselüfter drehen erst nach mehreren Minuten Grafiklast langsam auf.

Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers: Hier habe ich die Kurve so gewählt, dass bis 68°C CPU-Temperatur der Lüfter noch im Leerlauf dreht. Selbst die kurzen Temperatur-Peaks meines Ryzen liegen unter den 68°C und haben daher keinen Einfluss auf die Lüfterdrehzahl. Bei höherer Temperatur soll sich der Lüfter entsprechend schneller drehen. Hier habe ich eine "Fan Step-up time" (und "Step-down time) von 0,7 Sekunden gewählt, damit sich die Lüfter-Drehzahlen nicht sprunghaft ändern. 

Gehäuse-Lüfter: Die regele ich in Abhängigkeit vom "System"-Temperatursensor. Der sitzt irgendwo auf dem Board, weit weg vom CPU-Sockel, und reagiert auf die Innentemperatur des Gehäuses. Im Leerlauf zeigt dieser Sensor gerade 37-39°C an. Unter CPU-Volllast steigt die Temperatur an diesem Sensor nur unmerklich, da sich die max. 88 W des 3700X ziemlich gut kühlen lassen und das Gehäuse kaum erwärmen. Unter Spielelast (Grafikkarte heizt mit) steigt nach wenigen Minuten der ausgelesene Wert des "System"-Temperatursensors. Ab einem Messwert von 45°C erhöhe ich langsam die Lüfterdrehzahl der Gehäuselüfter. Auch hier gilt wieder: "Fan Step-up time" und "Step-down time" von 0,7 Sekunden, um sprunghafte Drehzahländerungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## yukie243 (15. Mai 2021)

Eine Frage habe ich da noch.
Ich lese überall, dass die B Mainbords zu wenig PCIe4 Lanes haben.

Zitat aus der Gamestar:
_Die größte Einschränkung gegenüber X570 ist die geringere Anzahl unterstützter PCIe 4.0 Lanes. B550 selbst bietet keine zusätzlichen PCIe 4.0-Verbindungen, leitet aber die in den Zen-CPUs vorhandenen an Grafikkarte und einen M.2-Steckplatz weiter._

Darf man das so verstehen, dass der erste Steckplatz der Graka ohne Einschränkungen PCIe 4 unterstützt und der zweite die Leistung mit einem M2 teilt? Oder hat die CPU dadurch weniger Leistung, weil sie ihre Anbindung irgendwie teilen muss?
Das wäre ja schade ☺️


----------



## SaPass (15. Mai 2021)

Schau dir mal wieder Post #8 an. Der Unterschied ist nur der zweite M.2 Slot. Erster M.2 und Grafikkarte sind bei B550 und X570 mit PCIe 4 angebunden.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

SaPass schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur der zweite M.2 Slot.


Jein, wenn man es _ganz genau_ nimmt, ist das zumindest unvollständig 
Schau sonst mal hier rein @yukie243 :








						X570-Alternative AMD B550: Der neue I/O-Hub für AM4 wird deutlich aufgewertet
					

Mit dem neuen B550 bietet AMD endlich eine aktuelle Alternative zum teuren X570 und steigert das Ausstattungsniveau der AM4-Mittelklasse deutlich.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Der @PCGH_Torsten hat das wunderbar aufgedröselt, inklusive leicht verständlichen Schaubildern 

Kurz gesagt: Ein Grafikkarte und 1x m.2 SSD sind immer volle Pulle mit PCIe 4.0 angebunden, weil die Lanes direkt von der CPU kommen.
Erst _danach_ trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und man profiert nur in manchen Fällen vom X570er I/O Hub.


----------



## yukie243 (15. Mai 2021)

Ah super. So hab sogar ich es verstanden. Vielen Dank.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (15. Mai 2021)

So ist das leider... wer zwei Flotte M.2 Steckplätze haben möchte, der ist bei ASRock falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## yukie243 (16. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend, nochmal kurze Frage.
Ich hab mir die meisten B550 Boars angeschaut und neige zum asrock b550 Steel legend.
Mein Problem ist, dass die guten RAMs laut Konpatibilitätsliste nicht unterstützt werden. Weder Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL16 noch der Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16. Kann das denn sein?

Habe noch viele andere Boards angeschaut. Die meisten Boards unterstützen die nicht. Spielt das denn eine Rolle?
Auch beim Asus X570 tuf Gaming Plus Wifi sind die nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Khalua (16. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> Guten Abend, nochmal kurze Frage.
> Ich hab mir die meisten B550 Boars angeschaut und neige zum asrock b550 Steel legend.
> Mein Problem ist, dass die guten RAMs laut Konpatibilitätsliste nicht unterstützt werden. Weder Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL16 noch der Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16. Kann das denn sein?
> 
> ...


Im Prinzip nicht da nicht jeder Hersteller jedes Kit testen kann. Gibt nur halt keine Sicherheit das diese dann Funktionieren. 

Bedenke bei den meisten B550 Boards wird ein BIOS Update nötig sein damit die 5XXX laufen somit wäre es von Vorteil wenn du ein Bios Flash Button hast. 

Ich habe derzeit zum Beispiel das Problem das bei mir irgendwas nicht so richtig will und habe auch eine Ähnliche Konfi.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Mai 2021)

Die Liste der Mainboardhersteller beinhaltet RAM-Riegel, die sie auf Kompatibilität getestet haben und auf jeden Fall funktionieren sollten. Dass ein RAM nicht aufgeführt ist bedeutet nicht, dass er nicht auf dem Board funktioniert.

Sowohl G.Skill als auch Crucial haben nochmals eigene Listen (wie der bereits oben angesprochene RAM-Checker von Crucial), auf Ihren Internetpräsenzen, in dem sie Ihre eigenen Kompatibilitäten aufführen. Auf meinem B550 Steel Legend liefen sowohl der Crucial 3600 CL16, der Trident Z 3600 und der Hyperx Fury 3600 mit jeweils 4 Riegeln bestückt problemlos.  Zu dem Trident Neo kann ich leider nichts sagen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass er nicht läuft...


----------



## SaPass (16. Mai 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> So ist das leider... wer zwei Flotte M.2 Steckplätze haben möchte, der ist bei ASRock falsch aufgehoben.





yukie243 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die meisten B550 Boars angeschaut und neige zum asrock b550 Steel legend.


Möchtest du wirklich 170 € für ein Mainboard ausgeben, das deine Anforderungen nicht erfüllt? Wir haben hier doch einige bessere Vorschläge gemacht.



yukie243 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass die guten RAMs laut Konpatibilitätsliste nicht unterstützt werden. Weder Crucial Ballistix 3600 CL16 noch der Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16. Kann das denn sein?


Probier einfach aus ob der RAM läuft. Zu 99, 9 % wird das klappen. Mach vorher ein BIOS-Update.


----------



## yukie243 (16. Mai 2021)

SaPass schrieb:


> Möchtest du wirklich 170 € für ein Mainboard ausgeben, das deine Anforderungen nicht erfüllt? Wir haben hier doch einige bessere Vorschläge gemacht.


Das steel legend wurde mir hier doch empfohlen


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Mai 2021)

Ja, bevor die Information von Dir kam, dass Du 2 schnelle M.2 SSDs verbauen möchtest. Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, dass die zweite SSD eventuell, je nachdem, welche Du Dir aussuchst, nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit bringt, dann ist das Board auch vollkommen ok.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> und neige zum asrock b550 Steel legend


Ausgerechnet das?
Es gibt da doch so viel gute Auswahl 


yukie243 schrieb:


> Das steel legend wurde mir hier doch empfohlen


Wer war das?
Ich hoffe, nicht ich selbst


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Mai 2021)

@chill_eule Nichts gegen das Steel Legend!  Das ist schon in Ordnung. Sogar meine Lüfter drehen 40 RPM schneller als angegeben. Sorry für den Off Topic, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...

Wenn Du so wie ich eine olle Crucial MX500 im zweiten m.2 als Datengrab betreibst, dann ist der Port immer noch schneller als die SSD liefern kann. Wenn Du aber eine zweite Ultraschnelle m.2 SSD verbauen willst, dann lass die Finger vom ASRock.


----------



## yukie243 (16. Mai 2021)

Inzwischen isr mir der zweite m2 port echt egal. solange ich eine zweite SSD anschließen kann. Von mir aus über SATA. Total egal. Je mehr man liest, desto komplizierter wird es. Die x570er haben so ne doofe aktive kühlung. Die nervt bestimmt. Die B550 sind mir eigentlich irgenwie lieber, da sie  neuer sind. Das eine unterstützt dann wieder den RAM, das andere nicht. Ich such mir glaub einfach mal den Speicher aus und suche das passende Mainboard dazu. Das ist leichter XD

vilen dank für die vielen vorschläge. Ivh werde einen Mix von all den Sachen nehmen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> Die x570er haben so ne doofe aktive kühlung. Die nervt bestimmt.


Tut sie nicht, sofern man im UEFI die Lüfterkurve selbst bestimmen kann. (*Hust* ASUS?! *Hust*)

Einen zweiten m.2 Slot hast aber eigentlich immer, sofern das Board größer als ITX ist.
Der zweite m.2 Slot kann dann allerdings "nur" PCIe 3.0 und nicht Gen4, thats it 

Da man dort, beim Gaming, so oder so keinen Unterschied merkt, ist deshalb B550 dort zu 99% die richtige Wahl.

PS: Vergiss die QVL Listen der Hersteller. Die sind niemals vollständig und/oder up-to-date.
Kauf ein Board was dir zusagt und zu 99% läuft da auch der RAM deiner Wahl drauf.


----------



## SaPass (16. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> Die x570er haben so ne doofe aktive kühlung. Die nervt bestimmt.


Da war anfangs das Geschrei groß, bis man gemerkt hat, dass das nicht ganz so nervig ist. Der Lüfter meines X570-Chipsatz ist semi-passiv eingestellt und läuft nie. Und sollte er doch mal anlaufen, dann bleibt er unhörbar leise. Das bekomme ich nicht mit. Die Einstellung der Lüfterkurven bei MSI finde ich hervorragend.



yukie243 schrieb:


> vilen dank für die vielen vorschläge. Ivh werde einen Mix von all den Sachen nehmen.


Super, freut mich, dass du fündig geworden bis.  Was ist es denn nun geworden?


----------



## yukie243 (16. Mai 2021)

Es bleibt beim AS Rock B550 Steel Series. Den Crucial Ballistix 3600CL16 bekommt man leider nirgends für einen anständigen Preis her (sehr schade), Deshalb wirds wohl der G.Skill Neo 3600 16 -19-19-39.

CPU Lüfter wird der Dark Rock Pro 4.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (16. Mai 2021)

Schau mal hier: https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/DIMM-16-GB-DDR4-3600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1710172

Dann nimmst Du 2 Kits und kommst auf Deine 32 GB RAM. 80 € Pro Kit ist in der heutigen Zeit fast schon ein Schnapper.... Ohne Blingbling halt, aber der Dark Rock 4 Pro verdeckt ohnehin die ganzen RAM-Bänke...


----------



## yukie243 (16. Mai 2021)

Ja super. Wusste nicht dass das geht. Dachte, dass man die immer als Kit kaufen muss. Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## yukie243 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute. Habe das System wie beschrieben aufgebaut. Alles lief. RAM war eingestellt auf 2200 oder so. Habe es auf XMP gestellt. Startet nicht mehr. Egal wie ich den RAM reinstecke. Ein CMOS Reset Knopf gibt es leider nicht. Sehr schade. Also Batterie raus. Wieder rein. Nix geht. Was könnte ich noch machen?

meine bisherigen Boards haben immer die Standard Einstellungen genommen wenn entwand nicht funktionierte. Das ist ja echt das letzte bei AS Rock.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (18. Mai 2021)

Abend! Das ist recht eigenartig, da genau dieser RAM, nur in weiß, bei mir anstandslos läuft.
Hast Du das neuste BIOS geflashed? Version 2.0 sollte es sein.
Die Batterie brauchst Du nicht ausbauen. Es gibt zwei CMOS Pins auf dem Board, die Du einfach nur mit einem Schraubenzieher überbrücken musst. Kurz Schrsubenzieher an beide Pins halten und gut ist...
Du hast doch die Anzeige für den Fehlercode, was sagt die denn? Bei mir startet das Board nach 2 Fehlversuchen mit Standrad-Einstellungen, braucht nur eine Weile...


----------



## yukie243 (18. Mai 2021)

Hi. Es zeigt 0d. Bei mir startet es auch nach 10 Minuten nicht einfach mit Standard Einstellungen. Nach langem hin und her ist er gestartet. Habe es manuell auf 3600 mhz gestellt. So funktioniert es. Geflasht habe ich es eben auch. Ich würde XMP nochmals gerne versuchen, traue mich aber nicht mehr. Hmm. Vielleicht könntest du mir ein Bild machen, wo ich den Schrabenzieher hin drücken muss. Also einfach mit zwei verschiedenen Drehen dort hin?
Da fällt mir ein. Auf wieviel Volt stelle ich am besten die CPU? Oder einfach so lassen? Auto Einstellung. Sie wird bei Prime komischerweise nur 58 grad warm. In COD aber 78. ist mir ja eigentlich egal solange es läuft. Nur dass sie dann nicht überhitzt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (19. Mai 2021)

0d
(The problem is with the memory, video card, or other devices. You need to reset the CMOS, remove, insert the RAM and video card, and also remove other USB and PCI devices)

Schau mal ins Handbuch, da ist auf der Grafik der PIN abgebildet. Einfach die beiden Stifte mit den Schraubenzieher kurz verbinden.


----------



## yukie243 (19. Mai 2021)

Ach super. Vielen Dank. Ich habe es nochmal gewagt mit XMP nach dem BIOS Update…..es funktioniert. Herzlichen Dank. Mir ging echt die Düse. Jetzt tut alles. Mega.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (19. Mai 2021)

Geht doch!  Freut mich, dass jetzt alles funktioniert bei Dir.  Manchmal stottert es ein wenig zu Beginn. ..
Eigentlich sollte jetzt alles gut laufen, ohne dass Du im UEFI (außer XMP-Profil) etwas einstellen musst. Dass die Kirmes-Beleuchtung deaktiviert wird, wenn der Computer in Ruhestand oder ausgeschaltet ist, kannst Du bei Onboard-Devices einstellen. Falls Dich das stören sollte. Ansonsten ist das UEFI recht übersichtlich, ohne großen Firlefanz.


----------



## yukie243 (23. Mai 2021)

Ich muss nochmals  nerven. Das System hatte ja nach langem hin und her das XMP usw. akzeptiert. Nachdem ich beim Spielen  viele lags und Ruckler in hatte, wollte ich Versuchsweise das XMP einfach nur wieder deaktivieren. Ergebnis…..Mainboard startet nicht mehr. Ich drehe langsam durch. Es passiert nichts mehr. Ich werde morgen mal nochmals alles abmontieren damit ich meinen 3200 RAM von einem alten pc montieren kann. Leider komme ich anders nicht richtig an den RAM Slot ran. Der CPU Kühler blockiert leider.
Also entweder hat das Mainboard einen weg oder der RAM ist nicht so der Hit. Eigentlich sollte doch alles stabil laufen bzw. zumindest sollte das Maibboard rebooten wenn was nicht stimmt. Ich finde das ganz komisch. Wollte ja nur ein stabiles System XD. 

Denkt ihr dass es am Maibbord oder RAM liegt.?Sonst geht langsam einfach alles zurück. Ist ja ein Drama. Meiner Meinung nach darf es nicht sein, dass nach dem Wechsel von XMP auf Standard das Ding nicht mehr hochfährt. Grauenhaft.
Klar, der 3600er Takt ist nicht garantier. Aber starten per ins bios sollte ich ja trotzdem kommen.
Apropos. Von dem Mainboard reset mit den zwei Punkten mit dem Schraubenzieher ist in meiner Anleitung  nichts bekannt. Das ist eine absolut abgesteckte Anleitung.
Ohje…….🤔🥴🥴🥴


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> Von dem Mainboard reset mit den zwei Punkten mit dem Schraubenzieher ist in meiner Anleitung nichts bekannt.


Der Schraubendreher ist auch nur ein Behelf, wenn man keinen Jumpercap liegen hat.
Da rechts unten, Nummer 20, ist der clear cmos jumper:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise läut es so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC aus -> Stecker raus -> Jumpercap für 3/4/5 Sekunden drauf stecken -> Jumper Cap abnehmen -> -> Stecker rein -> PC starten.
SO sieht das teil übrigens aus, was da eigentlich drauf gehört:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie gesagt: Ein Schraubendreher oder irgendetwas anderes aus Metall geht auch, um den Kontakt zu überbrücken.
Mach das mal. Notfalls die Batteriemethode:
PC aus -> Stecker ziehen -> Batterie raus für 2-3 Minuten -> Batterie rein -> Stecker rein -> PC starten.
Wenn das Eine oder Andere nicht hilft, dann sehen wir weiter.

PS: Siehe die Seiten 8/9 und 27 aus dem Handbuch. 
PPS: Noch eine Frage:
Stecken denn die RAM Riegel richtig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So soll es aussehen: (Grün=RAM-Riegel drin)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yukie243 (23. Mai 2021)

Ach super. Vielen Dank. Damit versuch ich es gleich morgen früh. Besser als jedes Mal die Batterie rauszunehmen die dann irgendwo ins Gehäuse fällt. XD


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

Schau noch mal meinen Beitrag an, hab den noch spät editiert um eine Frage und Anleitung


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen!
Manchmal hilft auch, den Computer auszuschalten, Netzstecker ziehen, 2-3 Mal Powerknopf drücken, 5 Minuten warten, dann wieder anschließen und starten.

Aber die korrekte und Erfolg versprechende Vorgehensweise hat chill_Eule ja bereits beschrieben.

Bei den ASRock Boards habe ich den Eindruck, dass manchmal das UEFI durcheinander kommt, wenn man zuviel auf einmal einstellt. Ist aber nur ein Gefühl meinerseits.

Hast Du das Ruckeln in sämtlichen Spielen, oder nur bei bestimmten?


----------



## yukie243 (24. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen. Ich habe nun meinen alten 2x 8 GB 3200 er reingemacht. Erst passierte wie davor einfach mal nichts. Dann habe ich deiner Anleitung gefolgt. Das mit dem Schraubenzieher fubktioniert tadellos. Klasse. Reset hat funktioniert. Es startet super. XMP geht. Habe extra nochmal hin und hergestellt (aus/ an XMP). Keine Probleme.

Bei den Spielen hatte ich immer leichte Ruckler und richtige Lags. Egal welches Spiel. Konnte ich jetzt aber noch nicht testen.
Ich vermute, dass es tatsächlich ein RAM Defekt oder zumindest Inkompatibilität ist. Den schicke ich zurück. Dafür war er zu teuer. Dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Wurde ja absolut pfleglich behandelt.

Der Crucial Ballistix 3600er ist im Angebot für 156 Euro. Der ist laut Crucial voll kompatibel.
Bei G.Skill ist mein RAM zwar aufgeführt, allerdings ist er in Zusammenhang mit meinem Board  nur mit dem Ryzen 3000 gelistet. Bei AR Rock ist er auch nicht aufgeführt.

Ich lasse es euch wissen, sobald der Crucial da ist und ob er funktioniert.
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Anleitung. War sehr viel Mühe denke ich mir. Super Support! Und ich kann heute sogar mal in Ruhe spielen. 

Und klar, ich könnte den alten 3200er RAM behalten. Nur wollte ich kein neues teures System mit dem Minimum RAM und nur 16 GB. Dann hätte ich gleich das alte System behalten können. Jetzt bin ich mal auf den Crucial gespannt wie ein Mäuschen.

und trotzdem bin ich verwundet, dass ein Reset notwendig ist und das Board nicht in den zuletzt funktionierenden. Einstellungen startet wie bei meinen alten MSI. Auch nach dem RAM Tausch war ja ein Reset notwendig.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Mai 2021)

Ach so, Di hattest den Crucial gar nicht verbaut sondern Probleme mit einem anderen RAM... welche. Hattest Du den. Jetzt verbaut, welcher Dir so Probleme bereitete???


----------



## yukie243 (24. Mai 2021)

Verbaut war der G.Skill Trident Neo 3600 MHz. Der andere war zunächst nicht mehr verfügbar. Auch der link von euch war nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr verfügbar. Leider. Deshalb bin ich auf die Nummer zwei ausgewichen.

jetzt ist er verfügbar und ja sogar im Angebot.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Mai 2021)

Jepp, beim Link hättest Du bis Abends zuschlagen müssen. Das war  cyberweekend bei Alternate und geht immer von Freitags bis Sonntag Abend.

Zum Trident Neo kann ich nichts sagen, nie verbaut. Der Trident Z CL18 klappt aber wunderbar. Da hast Du einfach Pech gehabt bei der Wahl.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Mai 2021)

Ruckler und Lags kommen aber sicherlich nicht vom RAM.
Wenn der nicht richtig funktioniert dann hagelt es eher Abstürze 
Wenn der neue RAM da ist und du immer noch Ruckler und Lags hast, dann musst du mal schauen wo die genau herkommen, alles wichtige dazu findest du hier:
FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum

Gern auch noch mal ne kleine Übersicht geben, was du nun genau verbaut hast.


----------



## yukie243 (24. Mai 2021)

Anbei noch die Übersicht der Komponenten:

As Rock Steel Legend B550
Ryzen 5900x
RTX 3080 MSI Trio X
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 750 W
2 x 16 GB Crucial Ballistix CL16 (sobald geliefert)
Samsung 970 Evo 512 Gb
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4


----------



## chill_eule (24. Mai 2021)

Nominell von der Hardware her dürfte da nichts ruckeln und laggen 
Aber warten wir mal den neuen RAM ab und ob der dann auf Anhieb mit XMP läuft.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Mai 2021)

Da hast Du Dir leider wirklich genau den falschen Trident Neo gegriffen. Daher prostete ich auch vorher schon den RAM-Checker. Dieser Trident Neo würde wohl laufen:


----------



## yukie243 (24. Mai 2021)

Ja das stimmt. Im Nachgang bin ich  klüger. Aber naja. Was will man machen.   Bin froh, dass ich noch alten RAM da hatte zum probieren.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Mai 2021)

Ist ja nicht tragisch, aus Fehlern lernt man, und der Crucial ist ja schon unterwegs. Zumindest der Funktioniert auf jeden Fall...


----------



## yukie243 (24. Mai 2021)

Sodele. Habe gerade die Gaming Performance in COD Black ops getestet. Also echt unterirdisch. Fps sind eigentlich gut. Aber es ruckelt und stockt. Am Internet kann es nicht liegen. Am selben Router hängt ein anderer pc. Bei dem läuft das Spiel tadellos. Keine Ahnung. XD

bin langsam echt am Ende von Latein. Ich versuch es mal mit manueller Einstellung anstelle XMP. Vllt ändert das irgendwas. Da war ich mit meinem alten System zufriedener. Vielleicht liegt’s am Spiel. Kann auch sein. Vllt ändert der neue RAM dann was. Aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Ein Gsync Monitor habe ich auch. Eigentlich sollte es smooth laufen. Also so ist es fast unspielbar. Zielen wird da echt zur Herausforderung. Mal was neues.


----------



## yukie243 (24. Mai 2021)

Ein Problem habe ich gefunden. Das Spieö scheint mit MSI Afterburner ein Problem zu haben. Jetzt ist es schonmal besser.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (26. Mai 2021)

Na, dann hast Du immerhin schon mal rausgefunden, dass es nicht am RAM liegt, was mich auch stark gewundert hätte. Normalerweise hast Du bei schlecht laufenden RAM die „lustige“ Crash-Party über sämtliche Anwendungen verteilt.


----------



## yukie243 (26. Mai 2021)

Ich vermute auch. Aber naja. Hab’s heute nochmal versucht. Problem wieder da. Auch ohne MSI Afterburner. Neue Festplatte. Alles neu installiert. Immer noch. Das liegt bestimmt an COD Cold war. In Warzone klappt’s. Bin trotzdem mal auf den neuen Speicher gespannt. Wer weiß. Vllt klappt’s dann mit dem Lieblibgsgame doch noch. Oder auf ein Update warten.


----------



## yukie243 (27. Mai 2021)

Moin. Neuer Speicher da. Er läuft stabil auf XMP. In Cold War leider das gleiche Problem. Schade. Aber mal auf ein Update warten. Euch vielen Dank .


----------



## yukie243 (3. Juni 2021)

Morgen. Ich bis mal wieder.
Ich hatte laienhaft die neuesten Chipsatz Treiber von der AS Rock Seite geladen.

2.11.26.106

heute habe ich bemerkt, dass auf der Seite von amd viel neuere sind. Sollte man die direkt von amd nehmen oder die von AS Rock. Ist da ein Unterschied oder sind die speziell zugeschnitten?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (3. Juni 2021)

Nimm bitte die neusten von AMD. ASRock Website ist nicht sooooo aktuell.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2021)

Und wurde alles zur Zufriedenheit gelöst? Läuft alles denn auch wie es erdacht war? Interessiert mich, da ich auch gerade ein ähnliches Setup zusammenstelle.


----------



## yukie243 (23. Juli 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Und wurde alles zur Zufriedenheit gelöst? Läuft alles denn auch wie es erdacht war? Interessiert mich, da ich auch gerade ein ähnliches Setup zusammenstelle.


Hallo. Etwas spät, aber besser als nie. Seit vorgestern läuft alles prima. Die Fehler in COD wurden durch den Nvidia Treiber verursacht. Hier war eingestellt, dass der Bildschirm soviel Frames zeigen darf wie er möchte. Habe es auf Anwendungsgesteuert gestellt. Jetzt wird es auch so wie im Spiel eingestellt begrenzt. Zuvor zeigt er zar 140 fps, lag aber teilweise vermutlich deutlich darüber. Jetzt läuft es richtig super wie ich es  gewünscht hatte.

Speicher läuft ebenfalls stabil. Alles bestens. CPU wird zwar 84 grad warm. Aber wen interessierts. Solange es läuft…..


----------



## grumpy-old-man (23. Juli 2021)

yukie243 schrieb:


> Speicher läuft ebenfalls stabil. Alles bestens. CPU wird zwar 84 grad warm. Aber wen interessierts. Solange es läuft…..


Erst einmal freut es mich, dass jetzt alles wirklich läuft.
Die Temperaturen sind normal. alles im Grünen Bereich....


----------

